# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > Raspberry Pi >  Startup Video Player with XBMC

## Moharram

سلام

مستندات پیاده سازی یک Startup Video Player با استفاده از سیستم عامل XBMC بر روی برد Raspberry PI

----------

